
Airbus ending A380 program - RcouF1uZ4gsC
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/business/a380-airbus-news-emirates/index.html
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=a380&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=a380&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
phillc73
I just flew back from Australia to Europe, a journey I've made many times in
the last 20 years.

The A380 from Sydney to Abu Dhabi was a far superior passenger experience than
the 787 from Abu Dhabi to Munich. The Etihad A380 had more space in economy
class, more comfortable seats, a more user friendly entertainment system and
to my perception quieter (although I do where noise canceling headphones
mostly on these long flights).

I'm sure the A380 will continue to ply those extra long flight legs for many
years to come, which is great because it's the best passenger jet I've had the
pleasure to travel in.

~~~
chrisseaton
> a more user friendly entertainment system

Does this have anything to do with the air frame?

~~~
phillc73
Probably not, just the fit out. Nonetheless, it all contributes to a positive
user perception of the aeroplane, compared to similar alternatives.

------
pjmlp
I went twice to Paris Air Show, for the first flight still with landing gear
down due to not being fully cleared for commercial flights, followed by the
actual first flights after clearance.

Sad moment for aeronautical fans.

------
krtkush
An A380 flight was the most comfortable flight for me. I hardly felt the take-
off or landing.

------
_Codemonkeyism
Sad sad day, economy on the upper deck of an AirFrance/KLM A380 is the most
quiet, most space long haul flight you can get, my default way to go Europe
<\--> Japan and Europe <\--> US.

------
m23khan
as a airplane enthusiast, I feel sad somewhat but among other factors, the
infrastructral requirements (airports) as well the hefty price tag limited the
number of orders.

~~~
Gibbon1
A French friend of mine was bagging on the A380 25 years ago because he said
basically if there was really a market Boeing would be building more 747's
than they were.

